# Zend-engine



## Anfaenger (23. August 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

wer kennt gute Seiten (auf deutsch), wo die Zend-Engine genau erklärt wird?
ich möchte genau wissen wie der Runtime-Compiler und der Executor funktionieren. Wie werden die verschiedenen Module aufgerufen usw....

Gruss Anfaenger


----------



## FastProg (23. August 2003)

Ich sage mal GOOGLE


----------

